# How to fix electrical mast flashing in place?



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking for ideas to repair this flashing without having to undo the service wires coming into the house (see picture).










The flashing has split near the base, allowing rain water to come into the attic. I would like to find a robust solution (not just some kind of a patch) to seal the flashing, maybe some kind of a secondary flashing to go over the present one - but I can't think of any solutions that would work without undoing the service lines.

Any suggestions?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.bestmaterials.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=retrokit


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, that's sort of what I am looking for, thanks for the link... But I'm not quite prepared to spend $120 for a piece of sheetmetal, is that for real?


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe something like this would work at a reasonable cost:
http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=18250


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

lyonkster said:


> Maybe something like this would work at a reasonable cost:
> http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=18250


No, those are for metal.

Didn't say it was cheap. Just said it's proper

What is leaking on the existing? If it's not the base rotting out you can get a tube of NP1 and just seal it up.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't see the distinction on their website, maybe I'm missing it? Regardless, the mast is a 2" metal pipe, so that should work?... The leak appears to be at the base of the flashing, it seems to have split. I haven't climbed on the roof yet, just took the picture above from the ground. I could see a line of daylight from the attic, so it looks like the seam has split. It's definitely not rotted. You are right, I can probably just caulk it with something...


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, of course we are always going to steer you to do it the most correct way possible. I don't want people to think the best advice is always to caulk it but, in your case it is a viable option.

Can't tell for sure but the pic almost looks like someone took a lead and split it. if it is then the ideal thing to do is solder it properly but I'm going to guess you can't do that yourself. Sooo, as long as it's somehow wrapped decently you could get a good urethane caulk (NP1, Vulcum or such) and just seal it. They do not generally get a huge beating as far as roofing parts go so should last a while.

It also doesn't look like your roof is too old. Your roofers should have paid a little closer attn to detail.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Proper ≠ least expensive.

If that is a lead boot, it should be repaired/re-soldered.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not yet seeing the advantage of the expensive boot over the cheaper boot, maybe I'd need to have in my hand to understand.

OldNBroken, you are right, the roof is not all that old (about 8 years), and the roofers should have done a better job. Don't get me started on how many things I had to have them come back and fix, a good indication would be that I paid for a ridge vent, which they put in, but didn't cut the needed slots in the roof along the ridge .

I'll venture up on the roof today with a caulking gun in hand. I'll caulk the crack to stop the leak for the nearterm, and also see up close what the issue is and how it should be fixed (solder, caulk, boot, etc). Stay tuned .


----------



## PAHome (Feb 16, 2012)

You can probably buy this from your local roofing distributor. Below is a link with some more information. Hope this helps.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, that's very similar to what I linked in post #4. I'll keep it in mind, but I'll go climb on the roof first to inspect the situation up close.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Never seen that one before PAHome. That is an option and probably half the price of the other.

BTW lyonkster, the ones above are for metal roofs and only have a narrow flange to be sealed and screwed into the roof. Notice this one has a much wider base flange. Make sure that is what you look for.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is what I got, it looks like the roofers used a two piece flashing to begin with, sealed with caulk of some sort, which has now split, ugh:










Here is a closeup, explaining the wet ceiling I saw in the bedroom below:











Here is how I dealt with it for now, with some Kerdi-Fix silicone sealant that I had on hand:










That should hold for a while, while I ponder a more permanent solution. I'll call the power company first and see if they can yank the wires for me for a few minutes while I slip a new flashing in place - if they will, that's probably the best solution. I may also consider doing it myself, like I did when I put in the new service ...

But that solution, or the retrofit ones posted above, would require messing with the shingles. Is there something I can use that would avoid having to lift the shingles? I don't mind doing it, but if I can avoid it, that would be better . Old shingles tend to start crumbling if you mess with them.

Leon


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Regardless of whether you pull the lines or use a retro you still have to mess with the shingles. Yours should still be very workable from the looks of them. Thanks for the very nice pictures of it. That flashing is not standard by and stretch of the imagination. Only intended to last until their taillights faded in the distance. Your patch there should hold a while and at least you now know the problem and how to resolve it if it comes back.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

You are right, I don't see an easy and reliable way of getting around dealing with the shingles. So I'll just go ahead and deal with them, after checking with the power company.

The roofing company is actually quite reputable and has been in the area for over 40 years, so it crossed my mind to call them. Then I remembered the troubles I had with them during the roofing project, and got my sanity back. There is a reason I am die hard DIYer, and the situation here, thanks to a "professional", is the best example.

Leon


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

That flashing was cut like that to get it around the pipe imo. Unless your power company comes out to disconnect the service and lines, you cant get a flashing on it. Why did not have a good flashing already, i dont know. I rarely see it, but its out there. Most of the time on a re-roof, the tear off crew needs to be very carefull around the power pole for this reason. If they damage the flashing, your stuck buying a retro kit to remedy the issue or call the power company. Your roofer took the fast way out on that one.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree Andy. What's weird (and annoying) is that when I replaced the electrical service a few years ago, I put in a nice new flashing, with a rubber seal around the pipe. Then when I had the house reroofed later, the roofers took out my flashing for some reason and put in their own. I didn't think much about it at the time, not realizing that they replaced my nice flashing with a crappy one. Oh well.


----------



## lyonkster (Nov 24, 2008)

I know you can't see much here, but I did find a picture of the reroof project. When I zoom in on the flashing, you can see that they took my flashing with the rubber seal and pushed it up the mast. I don't know at which point (or why) they tore it out and put in their crappy flashing .


----------

